# Great news about the 1995 Toro I bought for twenty bucks!



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

So, the Toro dealer got it running and is charging $150 total for everything he's doing including rebuilding the carb; I'm getting $39 back since I gave the Craftsman back. The Toro has a pretty bad shake which may or may not indicate that the drive system for the auger (I forget what he called it) is going bad; I'm hoping that if this does go bad, I scan score a replacement cheap from somebody on here and install it myself. In my opinion, a total investment of $170 into a snowblower (including the purchase price for the snowblower itself) is not a bad deal. Even a new Ryobi corded snowblower is a full $10 more not including sales tax!


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

These are the only pictures I have of the Toro right now; My friend took most of them while I was loading it into my truck at the other friend’s house back in September...


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

That baby Toro looks to be in excellent condition, I don't think I have seen that model before is it a 3.5/21?

That is a cool trike especially the white walls and front fender , had one similar when I was a kid, only it was blue. Funny the things we remember.


----------



## PennSilverTaco (Nov 21, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> That baby Toro looks to be in excellent condition, I don't think I have seen that model before is it a 3.5/21?
> 
> That is a cool trike especially the white walls and front fender , had one similar when I was a kid, only it was blue. Funny the things we remember.


Yeah, 3521...

I had a trike like that too, but it was green and I don’t think it had whitewalls...


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

My first was a 1980 3521 and they were great machines for small driveways. Had it for 8 years and then wore it out doing my new driveway in 2001. No worries, the machine was so stoutly manufactured and rebuildable, I sold it for almost what I paid for it, and I'm sure it probably is still doing yoeman service somewhere in Maine.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Here is mine in it's current state. The machine was a freebie. Shortly after I had the opportunity to swap the 3.5hp Tecumseh for a 4hp with electric start. Cost was $40 for the bigger engine. Sold the block and crank of the 3.5hp separately for $75. Next was the extension of the discharge chute with material picked out of the scrap bin next to the welding shop. Last modification was ditching those solid rubber tires and cheesy tire chains for a set of tires off a Craftsman 5/24 I was given for free. I found the original tires totally worthless for my non-paved driveways. Yes, it is faded to pink. I keep it under the eave of the house for light snow days or to clear a path to the shed to get out the bigger blowers. It's nothing special but gets the little jobs done. Since It doesn't owe me a penny, I splurged and changed the oil and put a free tarp from Harbor Freight on it this year.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

that's a good lookin' machine!

Shake from the impeller "bearing"? There shouldn't be any movement on that shaft. If there is, it needs a new oilite bearing.


----------

